# Pressure Washer Hose Reel



## jwbuild (Apr 20, 2009)

I am currently using a 3800psi pressure washer with 4 50 foot sections of hose, for a total of 200 feet of hose. This allows me to leave the pressure washer in the truck and I can then wash down the whole house. I generally pour the bleach into a 5 gallon bucket so I don't have to keep worring about that. 

My question is can anyone recommend a reel for the hose? What are your experiences with one? Obviously it would mount in the truck and allow for easy storage and access.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I would get one that unreels out the passenger side of the truck for convenience, might be nice to have an electric wind on it too with that much heavy pw hose.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Like these?
http://www.ultimatewasher.com/pressure-washer-hose-reels.htm


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You should drill a hole in the roof of you cab and run one of those fart pipes out it so you don't fill the inside of your truck with fumes. LOL


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used Cox Reels for years. I think you can get tham at most Northern Tools for about $200 each. I run 200' of hose too and never had a problem with cranking them manually, though of course, an electric reel would be sweet. I would recommend that you mount them on a swivel if you are thinking of mounting off the side of the truck. You wouldn't believe the hassle with a mess of hose that is all piled up and sometimes the side of a truck is next to the house or a retaining wall or whatever so that you can't stretch your hose straight to wind it up quickly. By all means though, get a reel, you'll be happier with it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Here is a great resource. I run a couple vans where space is at a premium. I have the supply and high pressure reels stacked just inside the side door at an angle.


----------

